# Older G. Shep. with a High Prey Drive!



## Michelle C. (May 9, 2011)

Hi, I have an 8 year old, big boned German Shepherd. He's 115 lbs. My husband and I took him in a few years ago when a relative did not want him anymore. He's a loving, loyal, intelligent dog who gets along great with people and our Pitbull mix, whose half his size. However, he has a really high prey drive for small animals. He's killed birds, cats, and small dogs (Chihuahuas) that wander into our fenced yards. When we take him for walks, it seems like he's on the hunt for cats, pulling on the leash, with his ears pointed straight up, just searching, until he gets tired and begins to walk normally. For this reason, we've kept him away from dog parks and dog beaches because I'm afraid of him attacking other dogs. But we do take him to local parks, the local mountain trails, etc., always on a leash and he's fine. All the research I've done says that socialization with other dogs "AS A PUPPY" is the key to controlling the prey drive. But can anyone give me advice on how to work with an OLDER DOG with a high prey drive? Can older dogs be trained to control this and be around other dogs? Any advice or helpful suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Michelle C. said:


> Hi, I have an 8 year old, big boned German Shepherd. He's 115 lbs. My husband and I took him in a few years ago when a relative did not want him anymore. He's a loving, loyal, intelligent dog who gets along great with people and our Pitbull mix, whose half his size. However, he has a really high prey drive for small animals. He's killed birds, cats, and small dogs (Chihuahuas) that wander into our fenced yards. When we take him for walks, it seems like he's on the hunt for cats, pulling on the leash, with his ears pointed straight up, just searching, until he gets tired and begins to walk normally. For this reason, we've kept him away from dog parks and dog beaches because I'm afraid of him attacking other dogs. But we do take him to local parks, the local mountain trails, etc., always on a leash and he's fine. All the research I've done says that socialization with other dogs "AS A PUPPY" is the key to controlling the prey drive. But can anyone give me advice on how to work with an OLDER DOG with a high prey drive? Can older dogs be trained to control this and be around other dogs? Any advice or helpful suggestions are greatly appreciated!


GSD's with high prey drive are pretty common. I know - I have one, and so do all my friends. She was adopted at age 5, and was most likely not socialized around other dogs as a puppy. However, having said that, socialization, while very important, is not a guarantee that for the rest of its life a dog will always be good around others. The friends I mentioned socialized their dogs to the max as youngsters, but they still can't be trusted around small animals. (And in any case, socialization around other dogs does not in any way condition them to behave around cats, birds, squirrels, whatever.)

In answer to your question, I would say that extremely high prey drive can be managed at any age - but not eliminated. You can basically forget about dog parks and beaches, because small guys are usually present - do not set your dog up for failure by taking him there. Situations such as other animals in your yard (the wild kind) are hard to control because you can't be monitoring him every second - and they are after all on his turf, which makes them fair game. Both my dogs have killed squirrels and birds in the yard and there is no doubt in my mind that they would do the same if a cat or very small dog presented itself, and wasn't quick to escape. ( I am a little curious as to how chihuahuas have been getting past your fence - is there a hole in it somewhere?) 

His behavior on walks just needs better control on your part. (Has he had any formal OB training?) He shouldn't be getting away with pulling and obsessing about what might be out there. He needs to be more focused on you.....With Anja, whose modus operandi was essentially the same as your dog's, I used a prong (pinch) collar, and she had to walk at heel. Used properly - and you do need to be shown how to fit it and how to correct your dog with it - it requires very little effort to be effective. Others might have different suggestions for you, but the prong worked for me, as she is strong and determined! I reinforced her good behavior with treats. Eventually I was able to switch to a fursaver collar, and a longer leash (BTW never use a Flexi - it doesn't give you enough control.) She is always on that leash however, because she will never be entirely trustworthy off it: I have to be on guard when small critters are around, and that will never change. She is very food driven, so I also always carry treats with me - if I see her getting too interested in something, I use a small piece of food as a distraction. (You could use a toy if your dog doesn't respond to food.) If she backslides sufficiently (doesn't happen much any more) she goes back on the prong for a tune-up.

Good luck with your boy!
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Understand that prey drive is an instinctual behavior. When he is scanning for critters he is already in drive. Socialization with dogs and people has no effect on prey drive expression. Prey drive is "emotionless". He doesn't kill a bird or squirrel bc it scares/angers him. He does it bc he can't help it. When he crittering he can barely hear your commands and corrections. Once it's in his mouth he's even more distant. No amount of socialization at any age will stop prey behaviour

Killing a smaller dog is probably more a defensive driven behavior.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I understand people tend to overuse e-collars but this is one case where I would look into Lou Castles crittering method. If you are willing to invest the time in doing it right the dog learns to shut themselves off of the prey animal.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I understand people tend to overuse e-collars but this is one case where I would look into Lou Castles crittering method. If you are willing to invest the time in doing it right the dog learns to shut themselves off of the prey animal.


As someone who has spent hours on the phone with lou and used his methods, I can vouche that his crittering method works


----------



## Michelle C. (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. It is much appreciated and I am somewhat more at ease now that I know this type of behavior is common among GSD's. For a moment, I thought our dog was out of control. Shadow is our first GSD so my husband and I are trying to get as much education as possible on the breed. We will look into the collar suggestions while walking him and I am definitely looking into OB training. We love him so much and are thankful that he is not aggressive at all towards people and our other dog at home.

Thanks again for the replies and any more suggestions/feedback is more than welcomed!


----------

